# Eta 2782



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Would anyone like to comments on this 25 jewel automatic movement,is it any good? :huh:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got a couple of watches with that movement.

Both are a bit graunchy when being handwound, but the time keeping has been excellent.

I don't have a clue if they're a technical tour de force though.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Would anyone like to comments on this 25 jewel automatic movement,is it any good? :huh:


Reliable, isn't it a version of the 2770 but with a date corrector? Are you buying something?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Big Bad Boris said:


> I've got a couple of watches with that movement.
> 
> Both are a bit graunchy when being handwound, but the time keeping has been excellent.
> 
> I don't have a clue if they're a technical tour de force though.





MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone like to comments on this 25 jewel automatic movement,is it any good? :huh:
> ...


Thanks for the replies - and Mark; maybe :wink2:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks for the replies - and Mark; maybe :wink2:


So.....what is it then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies - and Mark; maybe :wink2:
> ...


I`m not saying in case someone else tries to nab it :acute:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Go on, you know you can trust us :hypocrite:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Of course I can but you never know who`s `listening`



:shutup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Don't care! I found it! Got a good mind to stick a bid on it anyway, but I could end up winning it, and I don't likeeeee that one


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Ewwww, I just got an icky feeling, have to go wash my hands....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

feenix said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


I`m glad to hear it


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'm sure a good service will put it right, but it might result in a big ticktock bill 

I'll get my coat :blush2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Big Bad Boris said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > feenix said:
> ...


Elementary my dear Watson










:lol:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


  

Good luck snagging it


----------

